# General > Book & Author Requests >  East of Eden

## Believer

*
hey everyone,
I couldn't find this novel "East of Eden (1952) "for the american author John Steinbeck, in any book shop around here, he received the Nobel Prize for Literature in 1962, and I read alot about him, and I want to read some of his works, and I want to start with East of Eden, it's the most novel of his that I can't wait to read, and as I said I coudn't find it around, so...dose anyone know if I can read it online? if you can help me, please do as fasst as you can...!
*

----------


## Scheherazade

Due to copyright regulations, it won't be available online free in near future.

----------


## Believer

*
Thanx anyway...
*

----------

